# Moving problem



## anon1234 (May 24, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am facing a very difficult situation right now and hoping for a little guidance on the problem.

My wife and I currently live in the pacific northwest. We moved here after college, where we both lived in the Washington, DC area. I had a great offer and graduated early, and my SO said I should take it and we could try out the area. 

Fast forward a few years, and she absolutely hates it. Primarily, this is because of how far away family is, but also partly because her career opportunities aren't terrific here. As a result, I have been furiously looking for a way out by looking at opportunities across different cities. I think there are a lot of places that would be good for me, but based on recent discussions it is very clear that for her, nothing will do if it isn't DC. She also has said she does not want to move around often, to the point of stating whatever our next move is, is where we will be for the rest of our lives.

While I like the idea of being closer to family and I don't have anything against the area in terms of activities, my research has shown me that there really isn't any work available that wouldn't make me severely depressed due to either lack of interest, low pay, no opportunities for advancement, or far too bureaucratic for me to enjoy it. I know that work isn't everything, but it does represent a substantial amount of the time we spend every day, and my anger over feeling forced in to something would most certainly seep in to every other aspect of my life in a negative way.

As a result, I'm trying very hard to pursue entrepreneurial opportunities that will enable me to be happy regardless of where I live, but I'm very nervous that if it doesn't pan out I am going to feel trapped and resentful.

Am I placing too high of a priority on my work enjoyment? Too low a priority on the proximity of family? Or maybe I should just put all my heart in to entrepreneurial opportunities and not think about a hypothetical situation where it won't pan out?

Thanks all.


----------

